# Who Here Shares Their Beds With Their Furkids?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2016)

My cat always spends a couple of hours a night sleeping with me by my pillow.  Last night was the first night we gave the puppy full run of the house overnight, and he spent some time at the foot of the bed or in the middle between me and my husband. 

When he first realized he was free to be with us, he started playfully barking and growling, kicking at the covers and he snaked his way down under the bedspread to the bottom of the bed. I had to show him that was a no no.  They always concentrate on my side, even though we have a king sized bed, it can seem a bit small with two pets there sleeping.  But, I love my babies and enjoy their company day and night.

Anybody here sleep with their pets?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 9, 2016)

I sleep with my fluffy black cat. The grey and white one prefers the living room.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 9, 2016)

Two fifty plus pounds pups yup the whole bed. Foote will come in and knock over books, clocks and everything else.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2016)

That's sweet Shalimar, cats are great for cuddlin'.  Mine puts his arm around my neck sometimes and hugs me.

Fur, what size bed do you have?  When we had our two Standard Schnauzers, the male was big, 60 pounder and the female was in the 50s.  He slept at my feet and she slept between our pillows.  She developed Idiopathic Epilepsy and had frequent seizures after the age of 5 yrs. 

 She'd have clusters, one after another sometimes.  She was on a lot of medication and we'd have to help her when she had a fit.  She was kind of blind and frightened afterwards.  So, it was good she was right there at night, as soon as we sensed something starting with her, we both took care of her until her episode was over.

At that time we didn't have a cat, so that was good in a way.


----------



## Redd (Mar 10, 2016)

I think the furkids look at it that THEY are allowing US to share their bed.


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 10, 2016)

Our animals have always shared our bed over the years. My little Maltese is about 8 pounds and loves to cuddle. We have had cats as well in the past.  Pets are family in this house.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 10, 2016)

Family in my house also, Karen.


----------



## Ina (Mar 10, 2016)

We had a California king Sleep Number bed, because my hubby was a big man who would sleep spread eagle, leaving just a small area for me, and my 8 pound Chorky, Izzy.

After my hubby died, both Izzy and I kept roaming around that hugh bed, and within a month we were sleeping on the couch in the living room.  Couches do not help bad backs at all, so off to the Sleep Number bed store we went. 

It was like Izzy knew what we were going to do, and he was checking out the beds as well. We ended up with a queen sized bed that the head and feet areas lift, and Izzy loves the messuage part best.  

It is so comforting when I awaken in the middle of the night, and I hear Izzy's little snores.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 10, 2016)

I didn't know we had a choice.


----------



## AprilT (Mar 10, 2016)

Sadly, I don't, have any fur kids, but, I had housemates who's German shepherd didn't give me a choice during thunderstorms. Brownie, would make a space in my bed,who was I to say no,I loved that big ole scaredycat.... Dog . I've slept on the floor with other pets who I was pet sitting, they just seemed happiest when they slept close by and I'd prefer not having too many different people's pets in my bed to avoid possibly contaminating my bed. It's no fun getting rid of fleas.  Remember these were various people leaving pets with me though I love them and their owners say the pets were treated stuff happens and it did. Bad memory  but I would have had them back, just double check their treatment history and provide flea collars when needed.

If I had a fur pet now I'm torn about the sleeping in bed issue on one hand, I like to teach that they need to respect boundaries, but on the other hand, who can resist those adorable eyes when they call out  for comfort, oh ann that goes for when the pet looks at the master too.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 10, 2016)

My cat Callie spends some of the night with me, beside the pillow.  I have to be facing her, if not she scratches and pokes
at me until I turn over towards her.  Did I mention I have a twin size bed, Callie does sleep on the other one part of the night.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2016)

Funny how they prefer for us to face them Tortiecat. :love_heart:  When my cat sleeps with me, it I turn over to the other side, he jumps over me and settles in in front of my face again.  I prefer it when he's by my neck or chest, because his fur tickles.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 10, 2016)

I do. (cats) Finnian runs to the bed as soon as I say "Ok, guys, night-night." He sleeps up near my pillow, and Buddy sleeps down near my feet. Finn runs Buddy off if Buddy over-steps his bounds. I don't like that, so am working on breaking him of that habit.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 10, 2016)

Something I remember from BD, before dogs...Boo is an old lady now. Black and almost kitten sized. Before we had dogs in bed she would come up every night as I went to bed and fold herself on my chest and purr both of us to sleep. Many mornings I would wake up still nose to nose with her. Morning cat breath, nothing like it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 10, 2016)

We don't have any pets now, but those we had over the years were always welcome in our bed. When the last dog we had got to old and feeble to jump up we made a little staircase right next to the bed for him to use.


----------



## deesierra (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes all 5 of my dogs (small to large) share my bed. It's a king-size but I still play contortionist sometimes so as not to disturb them :sleeping:

Dang, I found a really cute cartoon about sleeping with dogs but it uploaded too small so I deleted it, now I can't find it again . I'll keep trying............


----------



## Kitties (Mar 11, 2016)

Yes. I don't want to go to sleep without the cats on the bed.


----------



## deesierra (Mar 12, 2016)

deesierra said:


> Yes all 5 of my dogs (small to large) share my bed. It's a king-size but I still play contortionist sometimes so as not to disturb them :sleeping:
> 
> Dang, I found a really cute cartoon about sleeping with dogs but it uploaded too small so I deleted it, now I can't find it again . I'll keep trying............


Maybe one reason that I'm still single


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 12, 2016)

1 chihuahua snuggles  with me


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2016)

I do.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 12, 2016)

Both of my kitties sleep with me.  One goes to bed when I do (or before), the other one starts out in the living room but joins us during the night.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 12, 2016)

It's just amazing, I mean Callie is a solid guy, but Sophie is long and lean. Maybe then turn into furry hippos when the lights go out? The two of them together is the weight of a mid-sized human...but somehow they spread. Me and hubby are both clutching the sides some nights.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 15, 2017)

My two Chihuahuas sleep in bed with me. there used to be a battle as to who got the prime spot which is right next to me with a  head on my arm but the pecking order is fixed now, so I have one fastened to my rib cage with head on arm and the other nose to tail fastened to my hip. They do move about a bit through the night but if I get up to the bathroom the pecking order begins all over again as above. They never sleep on top of the bed.


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2017)

When my cat Adam was alive, he'd curl up in the small of my back. Hardly ever left the bed even in the daytime expect to eat or use the litterbox. Now Gus, his brother, comes and goes as he pleases - about 50% on the bed, 50% on the couch (summer) or radiator (in winter).


----------



## Moonie62 (Feb 18, 2017)

Um, we have six cats and a little dog. Most nights we share our sleeping quarters with three or four of the cats (the other two sleep outside on the verandah) and the dog if he's smart enough to stay at the end of the bed. We might have one little puss in between us, another who loves to knock everything off either of our bedside chests and curl up on one of those, yet another sleeping ON one of us and one other sleeping on my other side so when I get up to go to the loo, the poor moggie gets thrown on to the floor. It's uncomfortable sometimes, downright annoying other times, but I admit to waking up in the morning and smiling as I pat at least two little furry faces :love_heart:


----------



## Della (Jun 22, 2021)

Dachshunds like to burrow, so mine goes down under the covers to the back of my knees where she stays all night, unless she has to go out, in which case she comes up and flaps her ears to wake me.


----------

